# VBForums CodeBank > CodeBank - C++ >  Beta Testing Needed

## Gtarawneh

Hi there,

I would really appreciate it if anybody can compile and run the attached program, and then post the console window output back here. This is a test for different algorithms for matrix multiplication. I need to test it on CPUs with cache memory other than 512kb.

Please post your CPU details (Processor type, Speed, and cache memory) along with the results.

Thanks very much.

----------

